# Thanksgiving at Disney



## ineedavacation33 (May 23, 2014)

We may be at Disney over the week of Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have a favorite or recommended restaurant at which to eat a traditional Thanksgiving meal (turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, etc.)?  I know Liberty Tree Tavern, but looking for any other suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2014)

ineedavacation33 said:


> We may be at Disney over the week of Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have a favorite or recommended restaurant at which to eat a traditional Thanksgiving meal (turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, etc.)?  I know Liberty Tree Tavern, but looking for any other suggestions.  Thanks!



I think the Liberty Tree is the best choice.  They have a traditional Thanksgiving buffet.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Jun 5, 2014)

icydog said:


> I think the Liberty Tree is the best choice.  They have a traditional Thanksgiving buffet.



I didn't get any other responses (thank you for yours), so I ended up booking a reservation at Liberty Tree for all of us on Thanksgiving at 6:00 last week.  I didn't want to get stuck having Thanksgiving dinner at the Toluca Legs Turkey Company whilst sitting on the curb drinking a free sulphur-flavored ice water.  I think everyone will be pleased with my decision.


----------



## fluke (Jun 5, 2014)

I have never been on Thanksgiving before so I can't give much input on what is good.  But since we are going this year I booked the Thanksgiving Version of Mickeys Backyard BBQ at the Fort Wilderness Pavilion.  I will see how that turns out.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Jun 6, 2014)

fluke said:


> I have never been on Thanksgiving before so I can't give much input on what is good.  But since we are going this year I booked the Thanksgiving Version of Mickeys Backyard BBQ at the Fort Wilderness Pavilion.  I will see how that turns out.



I think you are referring to the Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue. Maybe fried turkey instead of the delicious fried chicken.  Great show - it will charm the socks off you !!


----------



## DisneyDenis (Jun 6, 2014)

In reply to OP question DIS has listed below.  I would consider Raglan Road in DTD or the Swan/Dolphin restaurants (below):

THANKSGIVING AT WALT DISNEY WORLD 
November 27, 2014 
*2014 information not yet announced*

If you're planning to celebrate Thanksgiving in Walt Disney World, here's what's on the menu. Note that all of the restaurants in the parks, resorts and Downtown Disney are open. Our list includes those venues where Thanksgiving meals have been announced. HAPPY TURKEY DAY!! 

NOTE THAT PRICES/MENU ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE

The following restaurants will be serving *some type *of Thanksgiving Meal. Restaurants are subject to change.
Your dining reservations can be made online or by calling 407-WDW-DINE. 

Thanksgiving Dining Locations at WDW
MAGIC KINGDOM

Liberty Tree Tavern - Lunch and Dinner (family style)

Tony's Town Square Restaurant - Lunch and Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
EPCOT

Akershus Royal Banquet Hall - Lunch and Dinner

Biergarten - Lunch and Dinner (buffet)

Coral Reef - Lunch and Dinner

Le Cellier Steakhouse - Lunch and Dinner

Rose & Crown Pub & Dining Room - Lunch and Dinner

Sunshine Seasons - Thanksgiving menu all day

Tutto Italia Ristorante - Lunch and Dinner

Via Napoli - Lunch and Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Hollywood Studios

50's Prime Time Cafe - Lunch and Dinner

Hollywood and Vine - Lunch and Dinner (buffet)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Animal Kingdom

Tusker House - Lunch and Dinner (buffet)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Downtown Disney 

*Raglan Road

•Bunratty Mead glazed Turkey with butter whipped potatoes, apple, sage and sweet onion stuffing, braised Brussels sprouts, craberry and plum chutney and traditional gravy - $27.95.  11:00am-11:00pm*

Fulton's Crab House

Portobello

Wolfgang Puck Cafe - The Cafe

Thanksgiving at Disney Resorts
Disney's All-Star Movies Resort

Intermission Food Court 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's All-Star Music Resort

World Premiere Food Court

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge

Jiko - The Cooking Place - Lunch

Sanaa - Lunch and Dinner 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Beach Club

Cape May Cafe - Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Boardwalk Resort 

Flying Fish Cafe - Dinner (Prix Fixe Menu) 

Kouzzina - Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort

Shutters - Dinner

-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Disney's Contemporary Resort

California Grill - Dinner

Chef Mickey's - Dinner (buffet)

The Wave - Lunch and Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Fort Wilderness

Mickey's Backyard Thanksgiving Feast - Fort Wilderness Pavilion - Dinner Show Buffet at 12:00, 2:00, 4:00, 6:00pm

Trail's End Restaurant - Lunch and Dinner (buffet)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa 

Citricos - Three Dinner Seatings

Grand Floridian Cafe - Lunch and Dinner

Narcoossee's - Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Old Key West Resort

Olivia's - Lunch and Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Polynesian Resort

Kona Cafe - Lunch and Dinner

Ohana - Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Port Orleans Resort

Boatwright's Dining Hall - Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa 

The Turf Club Bar & Grill - Lunch and Dinner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Walt Disney World Swan/Dolphin

Todd English's bluezoo - 5:00 pm - 11:00 pm

The regular menu will be available, as well as Roasted organic turkey breast, pressed turkey thigh, cranberry gastrique, heirloom root vegetables, brioche stuffing panzanella.  $36.

Fresh Mediterranean Market  - Lunch and Dinner, 12 pm - 6 pm

A Thanksgiving buffet including salads, grilled pitas and dips, smoked ham and cornbread stuffing, roasted organic turkey, wild mushroom risotto.  $34.99 for adults, $16.99 for kids age 3-9, free for kids under 3.

Garden Grove - 1:00 pm - 9:00 pm

Turkey and ham carving stations, roasted butternut squash soup, and all the traditional Thanksgiving sides.  $38.99 for adults, $19.99 for kids age 3-9, free for kids under 3.

Il Mulino - 5 pm - 11:00 pm

The restaurant's regular menu of Italian favorites will be available, plus Tacchino Italiano, Roasted turkey breast and braised turkey thighs with sweet potato gratin, collard greens, cranberries two-ways and cuison. *--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Wilderness Lodge

Artist Point - Dinner (Prix Fixe Menu)

Whispering Canyon Cafe - Lunch and Dinner (family style)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disney's Yacht Club 

Captain's Grille - Lunch and Dinner (buffet)

Yachtsman Steakhouse - Dinner (family style)


----------



## stoler527 (Jun 6, 2014)

I would pick BOMA. I bet they add turkey to the carving table and animals are thrown in for free viewing. The night vision goggles after dinner would be fun.

We ate at LTT on our last August trip and found the food sub-par. The meat was dried out and the dessert was in edible. Maybe we went on a bad day.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Jun 6, 2014)

I was originally going to try the Raglan Road dinner because it looked delicious, and still have my reservation there.  I will cancel one of the two.


----------



## JPrisco (Jun 7, 2014)

We did the Grand Floridian Cafe many years ago - we had a party of over 20 and they sat us at one long table - they were very accommodating and helpful.  The meal was good, everyone enjoyed it.
JP


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 12, 2014)

Shannon, did you end up getting that Disney week that kept getting put on hold?


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Jun 13, 2014)

bshmerlie said:


> Shannon, did you end up getting that Disney week that kept getting put on hold?



I discussed it with the tugger that had it and he said it was a studio, which will be too small for us.  The one bedroom is probably too small as well, but I was considering it because it was the perfect date.  I have one week at OKW, so if we do week #2 offsite then so be it.  We'll see if anything pops up and if not, I'll book the week elsewhere.  

But thank you very much for helping me!


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 27, 2014)

*Thanksgiving option*

Trails end buffet has great down home cooking and plentiful desserts. I bet they do a special thanksgiving thing too. On non-holidays, their all you can eat dinner is $25. The trick is getting there, as it is at fort wilderness. Best way is a boat from the contemporary or magic kingdom, as you land right at the restaurant.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2014)

To venture off topic a bit, are the Christmas decorations up in the resorts by Thanksgiving? I have some RCI points I need to use and thought about going to Orlando that week (since my first and second choices don't seem to be available at this point). I'm regional blocked from the DVC resorts, but there seems to be lots available in Orlando.

I've never been away from the extended family at Thanksgiving, but might take the plunge this year. That is my only opportunity before my points expire. I don't do much Black Friday shopping and most of what I do is on-line.

Sheila


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 29, 2014)

You will have fun in Orlando ... getting some sun, soaking in the heated pools, seeing the sights like Cassagada spiritual camp - (palm readings), Blue Spring State park (manatees), Flagler College (the want to be old college opened in 1971), Stetson U (the OLDEST college in FL), Space Center (should not miss if you have never been there), Daytona Speedway tour, a vineyard or two, ... see, and you thought only of the "Houses built by the Mouse" and Universal Studios.

If you go to the theme parks, do it before WED afternoon.


----------



## dlhvac (Jul 29, 2014)

*Dinner*

I have dined  my way around disney tony's town square in magic kingdom is good but you must get a reservation now or you will not be eating anywhere for dinner credit card required (new). Some restaurants get booked six months out .


ineedavacation33 said:


> We may be at Disney over the week of Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have a favorite or recommended restaurant at which to eat a traditional Thanksgiving meal (turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, etc.)?  I know Liberty Tree Tavern, but looking for any other suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Jul 30, 2014)

dlhvac said:


> I have dined  my way around disney tony's town square in magic kingdom is good but you must get a reservation now or you will not be eating anywhere for dinner credit card required (new). Some restaurants get booked six months out .



Thanks again!  I made a reservation around the 185-190 days in advance mark at Liberty Tree and Raglan Road and have to decide which one to keep.  Raglan Road actually looks tasty, which is a little surprising given that it is an Irish theme...

I did all of my reservations at the 180 (+10) days in advance point and had difficulty securing some of them at the ideal day/time desired.  A lot of the places were booked in the beginning of our trip and had more availability towards the end, I assume because the beginning of my 180 days was within the +10 days of the previous week's reservations.  And the free dining promo probably didn't help either.


----------

